# Sticky  Beware of scams, users with no history, promising parts asking them to be emailed.



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey all, I wanted to bring this to everyone's attention. Their is a scam out their where people contact users looking for parts in the wanted section, their usually new users with no history. They respond to your want ad for a part, claim they have it or a friend or family member and to email them off the site. Once you email them off the site, they say they have the part or send a generic photo of a part and say this is it. Than they have you send the money and they never send the part. I have seen it over on mytractorforum.com and I was just contacted by one on here. He is user JohnAndrew50309 he joined today, same day I am posting this.
I have reported this user so hopefully he will be removed, but their are others and will be others. This individual just joined the site and has no history, they usually don't when their a scam. Beware of this scam and that user, he is a scammer. Only deal with people who have a reputation on the forum and have a history on the site. If they ask you to leave the forum and email, thats usually a good indicator, theirs no reason to leave the site or email a friend. If they don't have a picture of the item thats usually an indicator, or if the photo looks like a generic photo, that's another. Look for the signs, don't fall for it. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

He's gone Dusty, thanks.

Don't respond to any PM email offers unless they're from a known and trusted member. We see this scam on MTF regularly too; there's not much we can do in most cases as they use original/non-flagged IPs and/or proxy servers.

The best defense is your personal diligence, and of course please report any mischief so that we can deal with it.

Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thx dusty. i get these all the time on my craigs ads. they say they wanna buy my stuff but dont answer craigs emailand try to get you to click on their email.

scammers/spammers are in the same ckass as pedaphiles imo.

should be shot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> thx dusty. i get these all the time on my craigs ads. they say they wanna buy my stuff but dont answer craigs emailand try to get you to click on their email.
> 
> scammers/spammers are in the same ckass as pedaphiles imo.
> 
> should be shot


That is too good for them, tar and feather, then slice their bodies with a razor blade and pour honey on them and sit them in a Red Fire ant nest.
Shooting to quick.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> That is too good for them, tar and feather, then slice their bodies with a razor blade and pour honey on them and sit them in a Red Fire ant nest.
> Shooting to quick.


The Apaches were known for very inventive torture techniques....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

What we usually do is break them on the rack, then three weeks on moldy bread and bilgewater and let the rats nibble away.

Whatever's left we keelhaul.

Steady on. 🍻


----------

